# I finished my first blouse.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 15, 2018)

Since we had a few hot and humid days I thought I'd stay inside where it is cool and take a stab at sewing on my new sewing machine. I've never done any sewing my whole life and the machine was an impulse buy. I managed a curtain this past winter which turned out ok. 

 A friend I helped move into a nursing home recently was a very good sewer and had so much fabric that she will never use. She was very happy that I'm using it. Fabric is so expensive , I'm glad I have it for practice.

I didn't have a pattern for this blouse so I just cut around an old blouse I had laying around. I made a lot of mistakes and I certainly wouldn't wear it in public but I don't think my tomato plants will mind if I wear it in the garden. I'm going to try a nightgown next with softer material. I'll use the same pattern but make it a bit larger for sleeping and of course longer.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 15, 2018)

Beautiful  Ruth !   Ya did good !


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2018)

It doesn't look that bad, Ruth. It looks pretty good to me.

 If it were me, I'd look like that episode of I Love Lucy-


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2018)

That is so cool, Ruth! And you didn't even use a commercial pattern. I used to sew way long ago, but I don't have the patience for that anymore.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> It doesn't look that bad, Ruth. It looks pretty good to me.
> 
> If it were me, I'd look like that episode of I Love Lucy-
> 
> View attachment 53172



LOL!  I remember that episode really well.  And she also tried perming her hair by herself.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 15, 2018)

I like it, Ruth...looks cool and comfy!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 15, 2018)

Good job, Ruth!   My grandma used to sew without patterns.   I could drag her to a department store and show her a dress I liked; she'd make a few notes and sketches and make it for me.   I wish I had inherited some of her skill.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jun 15, 2018)

I would wear that ! I love the color and pattern . No pattern ? You're a genius !!!!!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 15, 2018)

Pretty good Ruth!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice job!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2018)

Very nice Ruth, looks cool and breezy!  I'd wear it to keep cool in this hot summer heat.  You've come a long way with your sewing, a lot more talent and patience than I have. :coolthumb:


----------



## jujube (Jun 15, 2018)

Here's to more projects, Ruth!  I think that looks pretty darn good for not having a pattern.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks everyone. My Mom was a great sewer and tried to teach me when I was young but I felt I had better things to do with my time. She is probably looking down at that sorry looking blouse and saying to herself,"you should have learned when you had the chance". I'm learning the hard way now but having fun in the process.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 15, 2018)

Good for you, Ruth. 

Used to be patterns and fabric were cheap, but not anymore. I had an aunt who was an excellent seamstress back in the 1950s, she lived near college dorms and was always busy.


----------



## Jaime Insley (Jun 15, 2018)

Bravo and congrats! It's quite lovely.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thanks everyone. My Mom was a great sewer and tried to teach me when I was young but I felt I had better things to do with my time. She is probably looking down at that sorry looking blouse and saying to herself,"you should have learned when you had the chance". I'm learning the hard way now but having fun in the process.



IMHO, you learned quite a bit and agree you "had better things to do" at that age. How did you ever manage to do both?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thanks everyone. My Mom was a great sewer and tried to teach me when I was young but I felt I had better things to do with my time. She is probably looking down at that sorry looking blouse and saying to herself,"you should have learned when you had the chance". I'm learning the hard way now but having fun in the process.



My mother had one of those old sewing machines at home with the foot pedal, and she tried her best to get me interested and teach me in my early teens, but I had other things on my mind.  She used to work in a factory making doll clothes.   If she looked down on me and saw that I made that blouse, she'd be smiling.  I have a brand new sewing machine, still stored in the basement, haven't been inclined to spend the time to learn....maybe some day in the distant future.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 16, 2018)

RadishRose, I was walking through the store one day and that sewing machine leaped out at me and said buy me. I saw a lady about my age buying thread so I figured she probably knew what she was doing. I asked her if she thought It was a good machine for the price and if she thought I could learn to use it. Maybe she was being nice but she said I shouldn't have a problem. Probably the first time a customer sold a product to another customer. lol

SeaBreeze,you need to get that machine you have in the basement out of storage. No reason why we both can't aggravate and frustrate ourselves together. lol


----------



## twinkles (Jun 16, 2018)

ruth n jersey that blouse looks very nice---i use to make all my kids clothes and my own but when i moved in with my daughter their is no room to set it up so it is standing over there in a corner


----------

